# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Scary experience...do frogs choke?

## GREGCELLENT

My frog was eating and it started what looked like convulsions. .about a minute later it seemed fine ,then jumped after a fly and fell face first with its front legs stuck under its body and just laid there for a few min. ..I was freaking out and still am kinda nervous. ..the frog seems ok now...anything like this ever happen to anyone? ??

----------


## bill

can't say that it has. odd. whats your feeding/dusting schedule like?

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Feed them every other day..and dust almost once a week.. it was scary I didn't know what to do..poor lil guy was not looking good I thought it was choking on a fly

----------


## Lynn

I'm assuming we are talking about a dart frog?
Calcium dusting needs to be done with every feeding.
If your dart frog is juvenile, this should be done daily.

May I suggest you feed this frog daily /Ca dust daily/ and supplement w/ Vit A  (dusted flies) 2 twice per month.

Repashy makes a Vit A supplement

Extra feeder:  springtails should be added to the enclosure frequently enough to always be visible where the wood meets the substrate.

Josh's frogs makes great / inexpensive/ springtail cultures that are easily maintained in charcoal. If you decide to purchase there,
divide the culture into three when you get it. Consider purchasing his springtail food as well ? 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Thanks fern. I have been dusting every day since...I was thinking it might be lack of calcium and weak bones.

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks fern. I have been dusting every day since...I was thinking it might be lack of calcium and weak bones.


It's difficult to know for sure.... But I have to agree ... 
Observe the frog ... be sure it is not having any difficulty catching it's ff.
If it's missing most of what it goes after , you might QT it to simplify its enclosure so it's a little easier for him?
Just a thought

I had to do that w a froglet I purchased once. I took a few months for things to improve.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

It catches the flys but sometimes it takes 3 or 4 attempts to eat it . I'm going to feed it pin heads hopefully that will help .

----------


## Lynn

> It catches the flys but sometimes it takes 3 or 4 attempts to eat it . I'm going to feed it pin heads hopefully that will help .


I'd stick w FF. Just my opinion. They are easier for them to catch.
The cricks 'run a away'
Keep at it. 
Hope he gets better stronger  :Smile: 

Wondering --- what's the temp in the tank?
How old is he?
Can you post a face/profile photo?

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Ok thanks for the help

----------


## Lynn

> Ok thanks for the help



You're welcome?  :Smile: 
Also wondering ...When was the calcium supplement opened?

----------


## GREGCELLENT

It's a fairly new bottle. .maybe a month. ..do they have an exp date?

----------


## Lynn

> It's a fairly new bottle. .maybe a month. ..do they have an exp date?



I do believe there is a stamped exp date.
I don't use mine - to feed the frogs- 3 months after opening.                Date the lid ....time flies   :Onthego: 

After 3 months.... I use them when making FF cultures.

If your purchasing in person, ask that the lid be ( carefully )  removed to ensure the interior seal was not previously broken.
Although great supplements, this happens w/ Rep-Cal vits and Calcium containers.

I purchase my Repashy Ca and Vit A directly form Repashy. They are always sealed tightly when I receive them.

Keep us posted
 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Okay here's an update. ..my lil guy isn't eating the flies it catches in one shot...I'm watching and it takes 3 or 4 attempts to eat a fly( has to be the same fly) problem is another frog is eating everything in site so it's not getting the 3 or 4 attempts needed..right now everyone is asleep buy he's still out hunting so I'm able to try and feed it flies by dropping some in front of it

----------


## Lynn

Good Morning,

from post # 6 _If it's missing most of what it goes after , you might QT it to simplify its enclosure so it's a little easier for him?_

I would suggest doing this. Keep it simple. You could get w a/2.5 gallon aquarium ( which comes with a glass lid  $15 dollars)---> PetCo or petsmart
Rinse the tank w HOT tap water. Dry it. Spray the interior down with de- chlorinated water.
Line the bottom with 3 or 4 folded white paper towels. Keep them flat
Thoroughly dampen the towel with distilled or de-chlor water.
Toss in some rinsed leaf litter; large leaves if you have them.
A sprig of a plant from their enclosure and a hide if you have an extra.
A very shallow lid of some kind to hold distilled water 
You could dampen some sphagnum moss? but not necessary.
You might cover the tank with a dish towel / he will feel safer.

Add Springtails and well dusted FF. ? order some Repashy?
Then add the frog. Feed him twice a day. 
Dust the flies both times until he no longer misses.
You don't want to put too may flies in at once ( add ....say 20) You don't want to stress him out
If he finishes those you put in at a feeding add a few more. 

I tape one side of the glass down with clear plastic pacing tape to create a hinge.

There is a show today in WP; you could get the repashy and the springtails there
Welcome to ReptileExpo.com
otherwise both can be ordered from NEHerp

I would suggest purchasing new Rep-Cal Calcium w/ Vit D ( pink label ) and Repashy - alternate them
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...pplements.html

That photo would be nice -  a face/profile ---  :Smile: 
*What is the temp in their enclosure?*
If you should find yourself at petco or petsmart--- purchase one or two ( 3$ each ) of these:
Remove the suction cup- place one in the temp tank and stick the other into the soil of the main tank. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Meter-...3D221596040244

I use them for a first stage froglet grow-out before froglets are moved to AGB substrate.
You don't have to put a plant in- A sprig of plant and the leaf litter is more important.
This one is for 4 little leuc froglets---but you get the idea   :Smile: 






 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Thanks for the photo fern. It helped me get a good idea of how to set up.. I wanted to go to the expo but I had to work. Are you from ny? ... I ordered some springtails..I notice when my frog was trying to catch flies, it would basically clean off the vitamins when the fly was in its mouth. .the fly would jump out  do you think it's still getting the vitamins needed that way?

----------


## Lynn

Greg is it possible the fr flies are too big?
Which species are you culturing?

Yes - as stated under my avatar I live on Long Island - Huntington.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

It could they are to big. I have been watching it eat...I see it eat 5 in a row and then it can't swallow the 6th one..could be the 6th one was to big or maybe it's stomach was full..not sure how their digestive system works..but I have been seeing it eating which is good...oh that's cool I'm in queens.. I didn't notice the the location ..did you go to the reptile expo? I haven't been to one but plan on going eventually

----------

